# Not to be missed Spain/Portugal



## worky (Dec 30, 2005)

Worky has planned route and campsites etc for trip end of Sept from Santander along north coast of Spain and then south down west coast of Portugal to Algarve and south coast of Spain. As this is first time in Spain/Portugal Mrs Worky would be interested in any not to be missed places/sights along the way?


----------



## max0603 (Aug 11, 2010)

The West coast of PT has very good scenary, stay off the A2/A22 tolls are expensive, try and keep to the N1.

Sagres very pretty and don't miss the oppotunity to visit the most south westerly point of Europe.

The Algarve has miles of great beaches and Tavira is a good stopping point before the Spanish border.


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

The El Soplao Cave, west of Santander.

Link here:
Cave


----------



## Bojitoes (Sep 2, 2010)

*West Coast of portugal*

Hi we stayed at an excellent campsite earlier this year, Miraflores at Vila Nova de Milfontes. Little village is really worth a day looking round and excellent beaches. Further north Lisbon is one of the most beautiful and cheapest, cities in the world but stay on the Lisbon side of the river tagus. Porto is brilliant, visit the port lodges and idle the time between porto & lisbon by spending time in nazare & peniche- the surfing capital of Europe and a fishlovers dream
have fun
Bojitoes


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Finesteer area is boootiful, don't miss Porto

Loddy


----------



## Cosmite (Aug 5, 2010)

I can't answer from MH experience but we have toured by car along the coast from Aviles to Finistere; so much of it is beautiful, and there is a definite Celtic feel to the people and culture, familiar to those who frequent our British Celtic fringe.

Do you use Google Earth? - I found some lovely corners by slowly 'flying' the coast beforehand.

Another stretch I know well is the SW corner of Portugal; if you like wild and quiet coast, and don't mind salt spray on the van, take the little culdesac roads to the beaches between Sines and Cap Vicente.

The hills of Monchique are worth a visit, not least for the soft-water spring where all the MHers fill their tanks!


----------



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

*Monsanto*

Hi worky, if you have time this place to the east of Lisbon is well worth a visit. MONSANTO

The village is built on the side of a mountain among amazing rock formations.

The approach roads are narrow and the ancient village streets are quite steep. If you go there and decide to walk up to the castle at the top of the mountain there are fantastic views.

We camped at an ACSI / Orbitor site in the area and went to Monsanto on our motorbike, we had an excellent day. It was one of our highlights in late April this year. The local people were very friendly and happy to see tourists.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Anywhere in Spain and Portugal.

Suck it and see,


----------



## worky (Dec 30, 2005)

thanks to all for your suggestions....looking forward to it.


----------



## sunshinebus (Sep 7, 2009)

hi we have been traveling a similar route we are a little behind on the blog as we left portugal this morning and just got to the malaga coastline,but will update as soon as possable have used very few sites and found some amazing wild camping 
our blog is 
www.thesunshinebus.wordpress.com
hope it helps


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

sunshinebus said:


> hi we have been traveling a similar route we are a little behind on the blog as we left portugal this morning and just got to the malaga coastline,but will update as soon as possable have used very few sites and found some amazing wild camping
> our blog is
> www.thesunshinebus.wordpress.com
> hope it helps


We'll be heading in this direction in a week or so so good to read your blog. Could you say which campsites you stayed on, especially the one after Leon with the black flies and the ACSI one a couple of days later?
We shall take our warm bedding!
Lala


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Turn South at Cartaya (interesting little place in itself - worth 10mins!) and get to the Marismas and El Portil - wonderful sandy beaches (beware thieves, I suspect). Shellfishers stand out in the estuary - very interesting.

DONT MISS Donana if you like wildlife (we didn't see much roadkill in Spain; we think the shooters got it all). Good site on the edge of El Rocio (cowboy town - hitching posts and sand roads, decent food supermarket, major pilgrimage site - May I think). Shallow lake has resident horses and nightly fly-in by flamingoes. Take a safari into the nature reseve. Visit the palacios (free) for bird hides etc. Wild camp at Matalascanes, overlooking the sea.

Seville, (Cordoba - not on the coast but worth the trip), Jerez, Cadiz, Ronda (not on the coast but tremendous views from the bridge into the gorge, good shops, famous bull ring with tours) then down (all the way!) to San Pedro (between Marbella [Avenida del Mar - Salvador Dali sculptures] & Estepona) or go SW to Gibralter for cheap booze & fuel & Morrisons & a chance to spend English currency!

Anywhere on the Costa del Sol to see Northern Europeans taking their winter sun in concrete towers. Watch the power walkers on the sea front. Buy English fish n chips! Buy English bread (£2.50 per loaf). Miramar in Fuengirola for "Iceland" to stock up on frozen food! On a more serious note, "Wok" near Miramar for one of the best "eat as much as you want" meals - cooked to order (Chinese or Argentinian or both)

El Torcal (narrow road in places) near Antequera for wonderful rock formations and Lobo Park (expensive) if you like wolves. El Chorro for the Camino del Rey (if you want to be frightened, look it up on You Tube).

Malaga (Picasso) - try the tour bus. Granada (not on the coast, buy tickets in advance on internet for timed entry to Alhambra). Nerja for the caves.

It all depends on what you don't want to miss.


----------



## sunshinebus (Sep 7, 2009)

hi the acsi site we used was the first site was not too far from the route we planned and was very good 
www.campingetxarri.com 
the fly site was at the lake very nice shame about the site the showers ,toilets and flys but the lake was beautifull there was parking next to the beach that we saw after booking in !! 
www.campinglosrobles.com/index.php
enjoy your trip


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Have a look at my blog >Iberia 2009< and travel pages on >Spain< and >Portugal< Travelling in an anti clockwise direction, places at the top of my list not to miss would be Santiago de Compostela, Obidos, Jerez sherry bodicas and the Spanish riding school, Ronda, The Alhambra at Granada. Enjoy your trip.

peedee


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

You got me all excited now  
We leave on thursday, ferry to Santander then the quickest route down to the Algarve as we have precious cargo, our daughters wedding dress!
She is getting married in a vineyard at Lagoa  

Following this we are going to take it slowly over 3 weeks back up the west coast. As we havent made any other plans I found this thread very helpful. Thank you
Alison


----------

